# Latest Finds



## Motherof5 (Apr 17, 2019)

I wanted to share with you a few new finds for the goats.
We got 2 new babies and they do not have a winter coat. So I had jackets made for them.
Also whe Christmas shopping I came across a machinist who will make just about anything from metal. I had him make me a goat coat hanger. 

Pictures attached.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Love the jackets. I should get some made for my babies they grow out of Chihuahua clothes very quickly lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So neat.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The jackets & goat hanger are really neat! Thanks for shareing!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

If the goat is in the coat, can you hang it up with the hanger while you clean its pen?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like a good thing to try?:haha: Im suprised at some of the shows...they dont hang them up with a tevolving hair dryer! Lol lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool! I love your holstein rug, too! And the goat is cute, too!


----------



## Motherof5 (Apr 17, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> Cool! I love your holstein rug, too! And the goat is cute, too!


I bought them at:
http://custompetandtack.homestead.com/
She is very good to work with


----------

